# 2010 G.O. tournaments @ Griggs/O'Shaugnessy



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I made a post in the Central area about GarryS. Garry has ran the 
Griggs/O'Shaugnessy tournaments for many years. He had a heart attack last Friday and is in Mt. Carmel hospital. He is having by Pass surgery Wednesday.
We usually start these tournaments the first Sunday after Mothers Day. It looks like Garry will be out of the tournament business this season or at least until late this summer. I'm planning on holding at least some of these this year. As some of you know Griggs is under going a massive work project and at least one of the Ramps will be closed this year. It looks like O'Shaugenssy will be our best choice. I'll keep you updated and let you know what our plans are. We will be holding some so watch here for details.

For now please keep Garry in your thoughts and prayers. I'll keep you updated on his condition as I get more information.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. If you talk to Garry, tell him I said get well soon.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I did find out today that the ramps will *NOT* be closed this summer. There may be a few weekends that the far North Ramp may be closed if they have to park equipment there, but they should be open.

I'm working on some type of a schedule for some tournaments. I'll post it here when I get it done.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh man Dale, I hope all goes well with the surgery. Please keep us up to date. Let us know when and if Garry can have visitors.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just got back from Guntersville and heard the news. Please forward our best wishes to Garry for a full and speedy recovery!!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Please pass on to Garry that I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Dale. I have a good fishing buddy coming in for the weekend of May 15-16. Let me know if you do end up hosting a local tourney - if you do, we're in!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I just want to let everyone know I am home now. I had a double by-pass and doing ok so far. Thanks for everyones kind words and prayers. 

I'm not sure what I am going to be doing far as the tournaments go so far. I kind of feel like just sitting back this year and see how I feel. I know me ... I really enjoy these tournaments and the great friends I have met through the years of running these. It will be hard to just sit back and do nothing... I will be getting with DaleM this weekend to figure out when we will start them. I have had a few call about the starting date. Sorry for being so slow... Old age I guess....LOL I do have the winners name plates from last years so just give me a call and we will get these to everyone.. 614-946-8765

Anyone that has questions about the G/0 Bass Tournaments feel free to give me a call too..

Thanks again
GarryS


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I know Chuck and Bill Foster that run the Griggs Tuesday nighters are now running every Sunday morning on O'Shay.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow.... That didn't take long for someone to just jump right in.... I've seen this coming tho.... All the back stabbing every year. Thats one bad thing about running tournaments. You can't please everyone.... Oh well...... I give up!!


----------



## chubs43235 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just for the record Chuck and Bill were only going to run the tourneys untill Dale started They do a nice job and they are the only team that fishes for free.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I know who Chuch and Bill are. I used to run the Tues. night tournments too.I had to change jobs and had to give that one up. I've been running these for over 20 yrs now. Every year its something that someone starts stabbing the director in the back about and it get back to us. It just gets old... I try my best to run a fair tournament and never fails that someone isn't happy.. 


Oh well..... Have fun.. Thats the main thing... Catch BIG BASS!!

GarryS


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny no one ask me when I was planning on starting these? I'm quite sure they know my name on here and could have at least inquired.
As Garry said, we're not going to do them this season. Seems no matter how hard you try to please people there is always those that think they can do it better. 

The money that Garry collected was all given back either at the tournaments or at his year end fish offs. 
Just so you know there was more than just Garry fishing free, he also let me in free for helping him for well over 15 years.
Thanks to all of those that supported us for many years.

Have fun, I'm sure we'll see some of you this summer.


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

Garry It's jeremy glad your doing great bud, I have been fishing these tournaments for 20 years now and I have had more than a lifetime of memories with all the guys that fished these thru the years. I am honestly bummed out there will be no tournys this year. Take it easy, relax a year and you will be back better than ever. Let me know when your ready to get that refrurbished ticker going with a 4 pounder or 2


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Garry,

I'm relieved you're home and doing well, some prayers do get answered. Yes definetely take it easy, let that new ticker heal so you can get back to fishin! Take care.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Gary,
Glad to see your surgery went well and your doing ok.
Relax this summer and get back as close to 100% as you can.
Just remember why we fished Big Walnut Creek 45 years ago.
"FOR THE FUN OF IT!"
Don't dwell on the other stuff, just enjoy fishing when you can.

K. Barry Davis
ABA / AFT
Ohio Area Manager


----------

